# Budgie Questions, Please Help!!!



## PetPerson333 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! I've never kept a bird before and no-one I know has kept one either. I am probably going to get a budgie and I am not sure excactly what I need for him (I want a male one because it will be easier to teach him how to talk)I have done a sufficient amount of research and know the basics. Another couple of questions below:

What size of cage do you think would be ideal for one budgie? Do I need to get two? Are there any diseases/illnesses they are prone to? :confused5:

Thanks in advance and I hope you can help! :biggrin:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Budgies are great wee birds for 1st time :thumbsup: cage well people say the bigger the better but i prefer med size ones, the trick with any birds is spend as much time with them as possible they will bond with you and they do love company either there own or you, budgies like to nibble esp if they are babies so plenty toys, nibbles, fruit and freash water some love a little bath you can buy them from petshops, and good on you for do your research :thumbsup: most inportant is just injoy him


----------



## PetPerson333 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

PetPerson333 said:


> Hi everyone! I've never kept a bird before and no-one I know has kept one either. I am probably going to get a budgie and I am not sure excactly what I need for him (I want a male one because it will be easier to teach him how to talk)I have done a sufficient amount of research and know the basics. Another couple of questions below:
> 
> What size of cage do you think would be ideal for one budgie? Do I need to get two? Are there any diseases/illnesses they are prone to? :confused5:
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope you can help! :biggrin:





scosha37 said:


> Budgies are great wee birds for 1st time :thumbsup: cage well people say the bigger the better but i prefer med size ones, the trick with any birds is spend as much time with them as possible they will bond with you and they do love company either there own or you, budgies like to nibble esp if they are babies so plenty toys, nibbles, fruit and freash water some love a little bath you can buy them from petshops, and good on you for do your research :thumbsup: most inportant is just injoy him


Scosha has offered fantastic advice :thumbsup:
Budgies are brilliant birds and great companions! Cage size, our Buddy has a parrot cage (bought on a whim 3 years ago) it's good for size but the shape isn't great. Budgies suit cages that are long in width rather than height. If you wish for your budgie to bond with you and become tame I suggest only having one. They do enjoy companionship but if tame get on just as good with people as they do other budgies. Budgies do like to nibble, just as Scosha has said. Providing lots of toys, fresh fruit/veg and millet for them should keep them entertained. My bit of advice is not to overload the cage with toys etc.. as it can become crowded and overpowering to the budgie. Hope we get some photos soon :thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I always think it's a good idea to make sure he has a perche at each end of the cage so he can get some exercise. Put a little mirror beside a perch and he will love to chatter away into it.


----------

